

Ask HN: need apartment urgently in Montreal - ahmedaly

Hi guys..
I feel that here is my community, and although its not technical matter, but we are one community here.<p>I need a small apartment urgently in Montreal for one of my relatives.
She is a single mom with son.<p>What is the shortest way to rent an apartment?
======
murtza
It's winter in Montreal, so it should be easier to find a place this time of
year. Start contacting people through: 1) <http://www.airbnb.com/montreal-
quebec/apartments> 2) <http://montreal.en.craigslist.ca/hhh/>

------
ilianh
Try [http://montreal.kijiji.ca/f-immobilier-appartements-
condos-W...](http://montreal.kijiji.ca/f-immobilier-appartements-
condos-W0QQCatIdZ37)

